# Drilled hole through roof, doh



## derick2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Was using flex bit to drill hole through top plate to feed wire through, not sure how happen, but I went through roof. Roof is ashalpt shingles. Hole is 9/16". Also, I haven't had a chance to look yet but the hole may be at a roofing valley. If anyone could give me instructions on how to fix this I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 9, 2011)

Temporary, get some roofing cement and patch the hole from above. Then take a pic and we can help with a permanent fix.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 9, 2011)

Get on the roof and find the hole. Remove the shingles in that area, cover the hole with tar paper big enough to slide up under the shingles above and onto the other side of the valley, Install new shingles.
Please do not just try and fill the hole with tar.


----------



## derick2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Went on the roof today and didn't see any damage. Storm is coming so I'll know to night. I bought the roofing cement. Thanks for quick feedback!


----------

